# Do You Cut Your Own Toenails?   I Don't



## Lon (Mar 13, 2017)

I suspect that a number of the younger females on this forum routinely have a PEDICURE. I was in a SALON earlier today to have one for myself. I resent having to pay $35.00 when all I really want are my toenails clipped. I don't dare do them myself because I have no feeling in both feet due to Peripheral Neuropathy and I have cut myself too many times and leave a blood trail on my rugs. I must have the ugliest toe nails this poor Vietnamese beautician has ever worked on, discolored,gnarled and just plain ugly looking. Over the years I have tried all the suggested remedies to get rid of toenail fungus but to no avail. I guess I could do like the ladies do and have a bright color applied to what is left of my nails. There are 15 chairs in this particular shop (right next door to me) and every one of them was occupied by women that seemed to be in the 40 to 60 age range. I just chalk this up as one of the additional costs of getting old.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 13, 2017)

Lon,  

Check with your insurance provider, my mother went to a Podiatrist to have her nails clipped because of concerns similar to yours and the insurance pickup up the tab.

Good luck!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 13, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Lon,
> 
> Check with your insurance provider, my mother went to a Podiatrist to have her nails clipped because of concerns similar to yours and the insurance pickup up the tab.
> 
> Good luck!




I was going to say the same thing, your medicaire  should pay for a Podiatrist every three months.  Especially if you have medical issues.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2017)

I still cut my toenails Lon, using a small sharp scissor and emery board to get the pointy edges.  I'm wondering if a clipper is better to use, I never used one before. 

 I'm not one of those women who get a lot of pedicures at all, but in the past year I have gotten a few of them and will not be going again for a long time.  My otherwise pink and healthy toe nails now are very white under the nail and I figure it's from their nail polishes or chemicals they use. 

 I'm actually using an old over the counter nail fungus product that I bought many years ago when I had a short term problem with fungus. I had good results with the fungus liquid, but never had a severe problem like you do Lon, my nails never got that bad. I'm not crazy about going to these places, and often think now of how clean their tools are and if I can catch a fungus from another customer. 

 I'm more comfortable doing my nails at home anyway, and if I really want to use polish, I can buy a more natural one without all the harmful chemicals at the health food store.  Of course, if for health reasons I can no longer cut my own nails, I would probably get someone else to do them.  Bea has a good idea about going to a doctor for it and having the insurance help with payment.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 13, 2017)

I've gotten my toenails done at a nail salon for several years, because of arthritis, and then when my hips went south it was impossible for me to do.  Even with the new  hips, the arthritis in my lower back makes it almost impossible, so I just get mine done.  Lon, I'll bet you could find a place that would do a simple pedicure for less than that.


----------



## Lara (Mar 13, 2017)

My feet are very ticklish when someone else touches them but not when I do so...tag, I'm it . Thankfully, I've never had fungus. Not sure what I'm doing right there...it just hasn't happened to me. Soak my feet, dry, apply hand repair cream on them, then when that is dry, I cut my toenails with clippers, push back the cuticle, and paint a pretty color toenail polish on them. Same with my fingernails. I'm with Lon. I can't see paying the money when I can do it myself. My daughters all do the whole Spa experience and always ask me to join them.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 13, 2017)

Podiatrist for me, every 8 weeks and my feet and nails are kept in tip top condition.
I've never had a pedicure in my life, or a manicure either for that matter.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2017)

My insurance wouldn't pay for a podiatrist to cut toenails unless it were medically necessary.  Cheaper and less hassle to just go down to the salon.  Plus I get to look at  magazines about movie stars I never heard of wearing godawful things that pass for dresses down some red carpet.


----------



## Steve LS (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 14, 2017)

Lon said:


> Do You Cut Your Own Toenails? I Don't
> .



I do cut my own, I would not subject another human being to such an unpleasant task.      Neuropathy and reduced flexibility are a problem, but at the moment not a huge hurtle.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2017)

I cut my own. I use the toe nail clippers.  My only complaint is that my nails seem to grow so fast on my toes but not on my fingers.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2017)

Right Ruthanne, why is that?


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Right Ruthanne, why is that?


That's what I want to know.


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 15, 2017)

We have a nurse who specializes in fungus and ingrown toe nails, who comes to the
residence and she does my toe nails every 6 weeks because I have ingrown toe nails.
I went to a podiatrist several years ago and his charges were not cheap and he charged
for fungus meds. that I could get at the pharmacy for 1/4 of the price .


----------



## stuckpipe (Apr 11, 2017)

I just took my folks who are 95 and 90 to a salon.  That is the way to go. The feet get soaked in nice warm water,  the nails get trimmed and dead skin scrubbed off.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 11, 2017)

In my dreams, I have Charlize Theron do it. She is actually pretty good!:gettowork:


----------



## Iodine (Apr 11, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I cut my own. I use the toe nail clippers.  My only complaint is that my nails seem to grow so fast on my toes but not on my fingers.



Ruthanne, I wonder if it's because you have better circulation in your feet than you do in your hands?  I don't know, this is just a guess.


----------



## Iodine (Apr 11, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> In my dreams, I have Charlize Theron do it. She is actually pretty good!:gettowork:



I think that's my husband's dream too.  He just said no, he wants that pretty lady on Modern Family to do it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 11, 2017)

I just put one foot up on the open toilet seat and clip away. Clippings fall right in the toilet and repeat the process with the other foot. Done deal.


----------

